# World's Greatest Hobby on Tour January 14 & 15 Schaumburg Ill worth going to?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

*Schaumburg Convention Center 
1551 N Thoreau Drive
**Schaumburg, IL 60173*
http://www.wghshow.com/

Is this a good show to go too? Do they offer in general a lot of G scale items, can you buy stuff there? If it is good, plan on going there sat.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

45 looks and no one can tell me if this is a good show to go to really?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

guess not, sorry, I'm here in California


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I'am going to take a guess but i think this show is a all scale show. That means not just g scale but every thing else. To me personally i only go to g scale shows only i'am not interested in the other scales not that there is anything wrong with all the other scales.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I have been to the WGH shows, and the GTE shows, etc. When they are really close, I'll go. You will find the odd G scale here and there, and older Aristo, Bachmann. To me these shows are not worth driving more than 1/2 hour to. 

Greg


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

I am at the show with Midwest RAILS. Our modular layout and the LGB club floor layout are the only G scale layouts at the show. There are a few vendors with some G scale. Bachmann and MTH are the only G scale manufacturers with booths. There seemed to be a good crowd all day on Saturday. Show hours on Sunday are 9 am to 5 pm. 

Bert


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

when the WGH hit our area we jumped in as a club to show folks what G had to offer. If the shows is in our area, I support them, not just go to them.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Sooo Kevin did ya make it over to the show ?


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been to one when it was in Minneapolis last year or the year before. I saw all scales and there were plenty of vendors and businesses who came. I even got to meet some of the staff of Model Railroader magazine. I saw all scales including a 7/8" scale/ gauge (I do not know what those guys call that scale). There was not a whole lot of G scale, but more than I've seen at most shows. If you're looking to buy something in G, Its worth a shot as there are plenty of vendors with a large spectrum of scales and gauges. In all, This show is mean't to promote the hobby, and all aspects of it from micro railroading to outdoor railroading. Also, If in your area there are a lot of guys that do G scale, then you will see more of that scale. All the HO guys I knew showed up at the one I went to.


----------

